# Whats the Good or Bad



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi
Apat from the chassis, whats the difference between
Hymer B544 Peugeot-Talbot Express chassis
Hymer B544 Fiat Ducata Chassis

Any good, or Bad points?
Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Chassis*

Hi

Mmmmm - given that the bodies are the same, it does appear that the chassis os the only difference.

However, if you have a look at www.dmiuk.com and click on the history section, there maybe something there. Failing that, if you telephone DMI, I am certain they will know the answer.

Russell


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Chassis*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mmmmm - given that the bodies are the same, it does appear that the chassis os the only difference.
> 
> ...


Obviously you miss understood my question.
Being different chassis, means different parts, reliability.
And like some, people have a preference to which chassis they would sooner have, for all different reasons. 
That was, what I was asking in the question. Not that both are Hymer B544 models.
Thank You
Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no difference between the Fiat and the Peugeot chassis, but there are some differences between the engines. In terms of reliability they are basically commercial vehicles so their relibility is proven and like all modern diesels they are unburstable.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*hymer good or bad*

Its a bit difficult to say. What year is the Hymer. Tell me this and I can tell you the difference

Ned


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I agree

The Talbot Express, Peugeot Boxer and Fiat Ducato are all the same van built at the same factory in Italy. Some engines are also the same and some are different depends on size. 

Trevor


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

The Fiat lump has just a little bit more oomf,technically speaking!


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: hymer good or bad*



ned said:


> Its a bit difficult to say. What year is the Hymer. Tell me this and I can tell you the difference
> 
> Hi Ned
> A 1997 B544 and a 1990 B544
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Alot*

The Talbot is much older?

trev.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Hymer chassis*

Hi katie13

The chassis are different as the base vehicles are different. Although they both come from the Sevel base vehicle the difference in age is really like comparing a cortina Mk 11 with a cortina mark5. The dimensions and springing will be different. You are likely to have a much more sophisticated set up on the '97 model and a stiffer ride on the earlier one. We have a 544 classic on an 05 reg and I bet that that except for our slightly longer body to accomodate the 'L' shaped kitchen behind the pullman layout 80% of the van will be almost the same as your 97 544. You might find that 5th gear is a wee bit low nescessitating changing down to 4th in order to climb long hills. Your earlier model may not have power steering or be a turbo deisel. It might have column change or a rather vague floor mounted 4 speed box. You will pay £11000 odd for the old one and maybe £25000 for the 97 model depending on mileage and condition.

Hope this helps...... Cheers Ned


----------

